# Ferrari Dino 246 Gt 1973 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A very nice car , a Dino 246 Gt from 1973 covered in swirls and RIDS.
This was a surprise for the new owner offered by the dealership.










Almost 40 years of NO car care does this..



































Starting for the paint correction and after evaluating the clear coat .



















































The cc was super hard but besides being a hard car to polish , patient was the word to remember there.



































































Bonnet


































Front side


































All scratched


































Roof


















The worst part to correct was starting




























































































Sideway













































































































Rear


































After several days the paint was fully corrected










some details.


















Lower areas detailed


































Time to get into the interior


















Steering wheel for a small leather restore


























After...


























Some glue was in the leather and was removed.


















Overspray of red paint on the seats


















Interior finished


















Motor e Wheels


















Exaust system


















Work finished and this time Naviwax Ultimate was used for protection in double layer.



































































Now looked a proper Ferrari finish 




















































































No one say it has almost 40 years























































































































































































Some pics in HDR .











































Regards

Rui


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic Work my friend , Bravo


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Well done Rui, great turnaround. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Very inspirational post, makes me source an old Ferrari for revival. Thanks for the writeup.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic work on the most achingly beautiful Ferrari ever.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning...simply stunning !!!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent job Rui! 
Thank you for this post!
What can you say about this LSP Naviwax ultimate?


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing work on a truly stunning car. The Dino is still regarded as the prettiest Ferrari of all time by most enthusiasts over the age of 30. Thanks for posting. You made my day.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Fantastic Work my friend , Bravo





Concours CC said:


> Very nice mate





EliteCarCare said:


> Well done Rui, great turnaround. :thumb:
> 
> Alex





Nelex said:


> Fantastic





chch said:


> Very inspirational post, makes me source an old Ferrari for revival. Thanks for the writeup.





herbiedacious said:


> Fantastic work on the most achingly beautiful Ferrari ever.





athol said:


> Stunning...simply stunning !!!





dsolds said:


> Amazing work on a truly stunning car. The Dino is still regarded as the prettiest Ferrari of all time by most enthusiasts over the age of 30. Thanks for posting. You made my day.


Thank you all guys and yes it´s a very special car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DAREM said:


> Excellent job Rui!
> Thank you for this post!
> What can you say about this LSP Naviwax ultimate?


I did a little test about it and a i really liked , very nice wax and easy to apply.
Durability it´s like 3 months and beads a lot.

For this car will endure 3 years


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful, Beautiful car treated with amazing attention to detail and care. A pleasure to read this work! Amazing pictures too!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice detail once more Rui.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JBirchy said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful car treated with amazing attention to detail and care. A pleasure to read this work! Amazing pictures too!





moshinho said:


> Nice detail once more Rui.


Thank you Both :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for letting us share some stunning shots of the most beutiful car ever produced. Great job on the detail a positive labour of love, all detailers i am sure would have swopped places with you on this one


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A beautiful classic restored to look it's best. Great work :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Stunning work on a beautiful car :thumb:

I think I'd fit spacers and get it lowered though......





........PAH ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Beaytiful car very nice, work


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful! So beautiful! Congrats on a great job Rui!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bowler said:


> Thank you for letting us share some stunning shots of the most beutiful car ever produced. Great job on the detail a positive labour of love, all detailers i am sure would have swopped places with you on this one


*I confess that during the detail i didn´t realize that this car is very special and i my mind was only in delivering the best finish i could do.
It was heavily scratched and swirled , the clear was super hard and full of curves.
But when posted the work yesterday my feet grounded and i know i now...I WANT ANOTHER DINO to detail *



GlynRS2 said:


> A beautiful classic restored to look it's best. Great work :thumb:





Kriminal said:


> Stunning work on a beautiful car :thumb:
> 
> I think I'd fit spacers and get it lowered though......
> 
> ........PAH ! :lol::lol::lol:


*Thanks :thumb:
It would be fun lowered :lol:*



slobodank said:


> Beaytiful car very nice, work





Tiauguinho said:


> Beautiful! So beautiful! Congrats on a great job Rui!





Kane. said:


> Stunning work.


*Thanks guys :thumb:*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great work on an amazing car.....


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.





David Proctor said:


> Great work on an amazing car.....


Thanks guys and what a nice avatar you have David Proctor


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Once again i've found myself glued to one of your posts Rui!! This more than usual as my dad had one when i was younger, but as always an excellent transformation with superb photography:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Once again i've found myself glued to one of your posts Rui!! This more than usual as my dad had one when i was younger, but as always an excellent transformation with superb photography:thumb:


It´s a very nice car and thank you for your nice words.

What colour was the dino of your father??


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Red as this one Rui. Beautiful curves & a fantastic sound to match. Will actually be getting my hands on one in the new year for a complete from the 'ground up' overhaul. Can't wait!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Red as this one Rui. Beautiful curves & a fantastic sound to match. Will actually be getting my hands on one in the new year for a complete from the 'ground up' overhaul. Can't wait!!


Its an amazing car and feels very special to drive it , it´s a true Ferrari Heritage.

Congrats for the Dino to detail :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Once again superb Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

SimonBash said:


> Once again superb Rui:thumb:


Thanks Simon :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The Dino is one of my four favourite Ferrari's (okay some say 'it's not a Ferrari, it's a Dino' but I'm leaving that one alone). Dream garage 250 Lusso, Dino, 612 Scaglietti and the beautiful Daytona. Really well done on the Dino, thing of beauty.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

svended said:


> The Dino is one of my four favourite Ferrari's (okay some say 'it's not a Ferrari, it's a Dino' but I'm leaving that one alone). Dream garage 250 Lusso, Dino, 612 Scaglietti and the beautiful Daytona. Really well done on the Dino, thing of beauty.


That´s a garage i know and have a little more of them 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Amazing..


Thank you Tonyy


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

amazing work as usual. and this car is fantastic


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing work as usual. and this car is fantastic


Obrigado Pedro :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Next in line

993 - Done and 993 RS Starting tomorrow


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nanolex said:


> Fantastic job! :thumb:


Thank you Florian :thumb:


----------



## theostoubos (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing job mate!!! Truly fantastic. Wow!! 

The definition of giving TLC to an old beauty...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

theostoubos said:


> Amazing job mate!!! Truly fantastic. Wow!!
> 
> The definition of giving TLC to an old beauty...


Thank you for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing work on stunning classic Ferrari inside looks great as well thanks for sharing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Amazing work on stunning classic Ferrari inside looks great as well thanks for sharing


You are welcome :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey Rui,

You lucky devil , I have been waiting for years to detail one of my clients Dino 

Perhaps one day :wall:

Rui , as usual you have excelled yourself this ( Dino has proved ) that once again your detailing skills are second to none :thumb::wave:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Hey Rui,
> 
> You lucky devil , I have been waiting for years to detail one of my clients Dino
> 
> ...


I was very fortuned to detail this car because it´s very rare here but
you have detailed truly great and unique cars.

Thanks for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> I was very fortuned to detail this car because it´s very rare here but
> you have detailed truly great and unique cars.
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments :thumb:


*Thanks my friend, always good to hear you comments :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Wau! This just made my day :thumb:

Wonder what it says on pricetag on that motor :doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

FINCarbin said:


> Wau! This just made my day :thumb:
> 
> Wonder what it says on pricetag on that motor :doublesho


*In Australia , a good example is worth $ 300.000 AUD !:doublesho

That's big money for a 40 year old car !

I am sure Rui won't mind if I chip in again :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *In Australia , a good example is worth $ 300.000 AUD !:doublesho
> 
> That's big money for a 40 year old car !
> 
> ...


Here in Portugal it´s 125000€ and Mario "Chip away" :lol::lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

FINCarbin said:


> Wau! This just made my day :thumb:
> 
> Wonder what it says on pricetag on that motor :doublesho


Thanks and im glad my work means something to you guys :thumb:

This one is like the Dino in price right now , here and im working on him right now


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

waiting...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

At this time the car looks like this 










Regards

Rui


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Here in Portugal it´s 125000€ and Mario "Chip away" :lol::lol:


Thanks Rui :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Racer said:


> At this time the car looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And today it´s finished


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Rui. The Dino looks great! Great photos too.:thumb:

Look forward to the detail on the 911s.

John.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Rui. The Dino looks great! Great photos too.:thumb:
> 
> Look forward to the detail on the 911s.
> 
> John.


Thanks John.
The 993 RS it´s online now here in DW :thumb:


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Some great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

sf1506 said:


> Some great work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

What a great job on such a stunning car.

Chris.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ChrisJD said:


> What a great job on such a stunning car.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning work!!!! I always enjoy details on older cars for some reason, I have sat and studied them pictures for about 20 minuets now, love it. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

capri kid said:


> stunning work!!!! I always enjoy details on older cars for some reason, I have sat and studied them pictures for about 20 minuets now, love it. :thumb:


Thanks Capri Kid :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Incredible results. Just such ashame about the orange peel


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Incredible results. Just such ashame about the orange peel


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb: what a car to own such beautiful lines!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Lupostef said:


> Cracking work :thumb: what a car to own such beautiful lines!


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

What can I say more....FANTASTIC!!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome car, love it:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> What can I say more....FANTASTIC!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jorge





markamo said:


> awesome car, love it:thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful car and stunning work as always


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ArcticVXR said:


> Beautiful car and stunning work as always


Thanks :thumb:

And my latest work , a white 930 Turbo from 1986 to be presented in a couple of days.


























Regards

Rui


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

WOW!! Lovely Porsche look forward to the write up Rui


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow wow and wow!! Absolutely beautiful car and finish.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow wow and wow!! Absolutely beautiful car and finish.


Thanks :thumb:


----------

